# GBB Sling Enclosure Size



## Camaroman20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Would a 4"x4"x5" box be too big for a .75" sling? there will be substrate, moss, some fake leaves and 1-2 pieces of cork bark. Thank you in advance!


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope. That enclosure would be perfectly fine for a tarantula of that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting the special from jamies tarantulas?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 31, 2012)

Camaroman20 said:


> Would a 4"x4"x5" box be too big for a .75" sling? there will be substrate, moss, some fake leaves and 1-2 pieces of cork bark. Thank you in advance!


I agree with *le-thomas* on all the points he made.

But, you need to know that the so-called GBB (a.k.a., greenbottle blue tarantula, _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_) is actually a desert tarantula, even though it comes from Venezuela which we all assume to be lush, tropical forest. As an adult, it needs to be kept as an arid species: Completely dry cage with a water dish. Here are some links that will help you visualize their habitat and care.

*Greenbottle blue care*

*Rick C. West in Paraguaná, Venezuela looking for GBBs*

*Paraguaná xeric scrubland (home of the GBB)*

*Wikipedia: Greenbottle Blue Tarantula*

*HOWEVER:* At .75" yours is still too small to be kept like an adult. You need to keep it as a baby, not even a spiderling. Your cage may be okay (I can't tell for sure because you've failed to post a photo), but the substrate should be kept damp (but not sopping wet) for a while. How long? Tough for me to say because it depends a lot on its growth rate and size. Here is a little essay that will eventually become another webpage. It describes the timing for changing the care of a baby tarantula as it grows to adulthood. To learn the actual care methods you need to read the books suggested in *Stan's Rant*.

*CAVEATS: Note that the following rules of thumb apply to nearly all tarantulas except a few obligate swamp dwellers, and to the arboreal species, and those are addressed towards the bottom.

BABY TARANTULAS: Those younger tarantulas with a diagonal leg span (DLS) of about 1.5" (3.8 cm) or less should be kept in a relatively closed container that heavily restricts ventilation. The substrate should be kept slightly damp. All this maintains a constant, elevated (but not excessive) humidity. Do not mist; instead, reread the last few sentences carefully. Do not spend a lot of time, energy, effort, or money on fancy containers. Like humanoid babies, these will outgrow their containers soon, thereby wasting all your finest efforts over and over again.

SPIDERLINGS TO ADULTS: Those younger tarantulas with a DLS of about 2" (5 cm) and larger should be kept in cages with dry substrate and supplied a water dish with clean water. Keep almost all of these as arid species. (See the exceptions below.)

TWEENS: Those tarantulas BETWEEN the aforementioned two sizes should be gradually acclimatized to a dry cage over a period of 2 or 3 molts. Gradually allow the container/cage to dry out, but be very sure to supply a water dish with clean water. You're gradually removing the higher humidity and substituting a water dish as the primary water source. In response, the tarantula develops a thicker, more impervious waxy layer to prevent excessive water loss from its body. All it needs is a little time to adjust.

Note that many tarantulas from semi-arid and arid places like the American Great Plains and the Kalahari Desert can make this transition much earlier in life than these recommended times. But, it does them no harm to wait a little longer either.

SWAMP DWELLERS: These are tarantulas like the species of Theraphosa, Ephebopus, Hysterocrates, Megaphobema, and a few others. These do not have the impervious, water retentive exoskeletons of the other tarantulas and require a constant, high humidity. Keep these in "baby" style cages for their entire lives, adjusting for increased size of course.

Enthusiasts are discovering that wild caught "swampers" will gradually develop a somewhat greater resistance to slightly drier conditions if the transition is done slowly and over an extended period of time. And, those swampers that are bred in captivity fare much better and can tolerate drier cages much better than their wild caught brethren.

ARBOREALS: Wild caught arboreals (assumed to be adults), particularly members of the genus Avicularia often fare poorly when first brought into captivity, partly because of "shipping shock" and partly because of the sudden change in environmental conditions. To combat this, they should be initially set up and cared for as babies for the first few weeks (initial recovery period), then quickly switched to a "Tweens" care regimen (secondary acclimatization period) for the first one or two molts. Thereafter keep them as adult, arid tarantulas but maintain a slightly elevated humidity by slightly restricting ventilation. Always supply them a water dish. (In the middle of the night as they hunt for food they'll pussyfoot down to the water dish and take a sip. And being sound asleep, you'll never, EVER know it happened!)

Captive bred arboreals (assumed to be babies or very young spiderlings) usually do not suffer the acclimatization problems that the wild caught ones do, but sometimes suffer shipping shock from bad treatment during transportation. When first received they should be kept as babies (see above) for two or three weeks, then they can be quickly changed over to whatever care regimen is appropriate according to the schedule given here, depending on their size and age.*


Enjoy your little 8-legged desert rat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Camaroman20 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you *VERY* much for all the helpful info! Now because of your post I think I am going to buy the tarantula keepers guide, it looks extremely helpful. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 2, 2012)

Camaroman20 said:


> Thank you *VERY* much for all the helpful info! Now because of your post I think I am going to buy the tarantula keepers guide, it looks extremely helpful. Thanks again for all your help!


You don't have to buy it. Check a copy out of your friendly, neighborhood public library first so you know what you're getting before you spend the money. Also, don't forget to read the other book's mentioned in *Stan's Rant*. If your friendly, neighborhood public library doesn't have copies on their shelves they can get them for you through the Interlibrary Loan Service.

Take good care of your little 8-legged buddy!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 2, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> You don't have to buy it.


How counter productive of you, Stan :biggrin:


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 3, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> How counter productive of you, Stan :biggrin:


Not really. If enough people bug the library, *THEY'LL* buy a copy.

Then, after running to the library two or three times you'll give up and buy one anyway.

And, I will have sold two copies!

And made a whole $1.60 in royalties!

Now let's see, which bank do I put all that money in?

:laugh:


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 4, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> Now let's see, which bank do I put all that money in?
> 
> :laugh:


You could always donate it to the "Support Sids Addiction" Fund


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 4, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> You could always donate it to the "Support Sids Addiction" Fund


SIDS? As in "Spiders  I_ _ _  D_ _ _ S_ _ _?" (Please fill in the blanks.)


:biggrin:


----------



## arachnoborj (May 22, 2021)

Hello all, my first post here. Thought digging up an old post would be better than starting a new thread.

I am getting a .5” gbb sling soon and i was wondering if there is such a thing as too high of a substrate for him? 

I have a glass jar that is about 4.8” in diameter, but about 6” in height without the lid. Im also not sure if this type of lid is ok? 
Plus will have to think of ventilation, any ideas are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Baby T (May 22, 2021)

arachnoborj said:


> Hello all, my first post here. Thought digging up an old post would be better than starting a new thread.
> 
> I am getting a .5” gbb sling soon and i was wondering if there is such a thing as too high of a substrate for him?
> 
> ...


Ok so I'm guessing you've read that these guys are "semi" arboreal... They are not! They are terrestrial but need/like to have more head room for webbing. 
House as a normal terrestrial but with extra anchor points. 
For that size though it should be In a small deli cup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arachnoborj (May 22, 2021)

Baby T said:


> Ok so I'm guessing you've read that these guys are "semi" arboreal... They are not! They are terrestrial but need/like to have more head room for webbing.
> House as a normal terrestrial but with extra anchor points.
> For that size though it should be In a small deli cup



Thanks! I didnt want to spend as much as possible, but i found a suitable plastic one from the dollar store.. cheers!

Edit: its 3.5x3.5x3.5”


----------



## Baby T (May 22, 2021)

arachnoborj said:


> Thanks! I didnt want to spend as much as possible, but i found a suitable plastic one from the dollar store.. cheers!


That's what you need! I would still keep a sling that size pretty dry in the sub. Just damp a corner every week or so


----------

